# Goodale Park Pond



## Kayakfisher (Apr 12, 2004)

Just an observation I guess... have been working on a jobsite for the past few months now, right on Buttles Ave, across from Goodale Park overlooking the pond ($850,000 condos.... yeah, I know, don't get me started).. anyways, frequently, this guy would show up at around 8am in his old Dodge conversion van, grab at least 4 poles, and head over to the pond for the better part of the morning.. now, I never saw him catch anything, and I would imagine that the only thing living in that, umm, "pond" would have to be carp... but.. I dunno.. I wouldn't want to have that water splashed on my clothes, let alone handle anything that could survive in that soup... anyone have any thoughts, comments?


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

I actually work for the city and I work at goodale sometimes...and when I get off work I'll fish the pond...nothing big in there...just some bluegills and catfish from what I hear...never pulled anything big out.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I see people fishing in Westgate park at night also. It's about 5 feet deep, found a car in there one night, could only see the roof. The water looks so nasty, but i have been told that there are fish in there, go figure.


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

Speaking of west gate, I was there this weekend (I work for rec and parks) and I'll be damned if there was a pond there and that was the one day I didn't have my poles on me!! So after I set up I went and hung out with some young kids that were fishing for hours!!! They had an extra pole but I woulda felt wrong takin a pole from a young one. I hung out there all day and I talked to several people, I guess one guy got a 20 LB shovelhead from there and one of the kids after not catching anything for hours got a bite on a hot dog and almost dragged his pole in the water, it was a huge carp!!!
As I and another fisherman tried to get him to adjust his drag the big carp snapped the line. 
It's a good place to practice casting.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

A few years ago, I would let a guy fish the pond beside the main post office. He drove a van matching that description, & would fish for bluegills. He had a pretty elaborate aerated livewell in the back of that rusted out old conversion van. Flatheads were his main thing. 

I could talk to him for half an hour or so about flatheadin', but never could get him to give up anything more specific than "the Scioto is full of 'em, son."


----------

